# una pareja de la Guardia Urbana



## Domtom

Bonsoir,

je ne sais pas comment traduire

"una pareja de la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona"

J’ai trouvé une traduction (1) dans un dictionnaire juridique pour la Guardia Civil, mais la Guardia Civil d’Espagne est une autre paire de manches par rapport à la Guàrdia (2) Urbana de Barcelone.

Je tente :

"un groupe de deux agents de la police municipale/de la Guàrdia Urbana" 

mais j’en suis pas sure 


Merci à l’avance 


---------

(1)_ pareja de la Guardia Civil : _groupe de deux gendarmes.

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 1086.

(2) Ici, "guàrdia" en catalan, donc, un accent.

-----

Merci de corriger mes fautes 


Remarque : je ne demande à propos de « la Guardia Urbana », mais de « una pareja ».


Merci à l’avance


----------



## soy-yo

Hola DomTom

En terme militaire, cela s'appelle un "binôme" (j'en suis *sûr*)

http://www.google.fr/search?um=1&hl...&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=FvCEUcqnDMWjO4XngfgJ

Attention, un binôme (2 militaires) est composé indifférement d'hommes et de femmes.


----------



## lpfr

Hola Domtom

Es verdad que cuando leo "una pareja de la..."  veo un hombre y una mujer. 
  En francés se dice "une paire":  "Une paire de flics".
Saludos,
Louis


----------



## yserien

El problema está que en la organización del ejército francés no existe un término "oficial" que abarque a dos hombres. En efecto, tenemos *Section *dividida a su vez en *demi-section feu *et *demi-section choc*, *Compagnie, Bataillon,Régiment,Brigade, Division,Corps d'Armée, et l'Armée* au grand complet.
En español una pareja de la Guardia Civil es un término consagrado.En su régimen interior se puede leer :...... las parejas de la Guardia Civil en sus correrías.......


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Sé que no voy a contestar exactamente a tu pregunta Domtom, sólo para ampliar algo la cuestión.
Bien sabido es que hace algún tiempo cuando en los pueblos se veía llegar a una pareja de la Guardia civil se solía decir:
- aquí llega la pareja 
y todo el mundo sabía de quien se trataba. 

De la misma manera en la Francia rural (por lo menos en mi región) se decía:
- Tiens, voilà le tandem.
Hay que subrayar que estoy hablando de tiempos en los que se movían principalmente en bicicleta.

Estoy hablando en pasado porque no sé si se sigue diciendo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Agent de police (cycliste). _Ce coup-ci, mon homme est allé cherché les flics... (...). Le concierge, flanqué de deux hirondelles,.......

Oh ! les hirondelles de mon enfance.
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Cierto Yserien


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Yserien,

No sé si se puede decir que es una término oficial o no pero entre militares el término utilizado es "binôme".

Les rondes seront faites par binôme.
Vous deux formerez le premier binôme !
Chaque binôme devra être équipé de TRPP11


----------



## yserien

No lo sabía,aquí sólo cuando se habla de Algebra. Gracias.


----------



## rgil

Domtom said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Remarque : je ne demande à propos de « la Guardia Urbana », mais de « una pareja ».
> 
> 
> Merci à l’avance


 
No puedo resistirme a contar un chiste que aclara el termino.

Una pareja está hablando (todo el mundo entiende que son un hombre y una mujer, que son novios)

- Pedro, dame un beso.
- ¡ No !
- Por favor, Pedro, dame un beso.
- ¡ No !
- ...
- ...
- Pedro... todas las parejas se dan besos.
- Si, pero NO la (pareja) de la guardia civil.

En este chiste se oculta el contexto para que sea gracioso, pero, en general era tan comun que esta guardia civil fueran de dos en dos que en la mayoria de las frases, por el contexto, estaba claro de quien se estaba hablando.

Un saludo.


----------



## soy-yo

Muy bien rgil,

De nos jours, on dirait "les pacsés de la gendarmerie"


----------



## Domtom

soy-yo said:


> No sé si se puede decir que es una término oficial o no pero entre militares el término utilizado es "binôme".


 


yserien said:


> No lo sabía,aquí sólo cuando se habla de Algebra.


 
Bien mirado, aquí también podríamos decir "un binomio de guardias"  , pues teniendo en cuenta que todo son números...  ¿O acaso los del otro lado del eje pirenaico son números más reales y los de acá más imaginarios  ? En el cuerpo de números complejos se definen unas operaciones algebraicas, ¿no? 

Bromas aparte, el caso es que, en España, una cosa es la Guardia Civil, que es un cuerpo militar, y otra la Guardia Urbana, que no es un cuerpo militar, aunque sus agentes sean funcionarios uniformados que se dediquen a mantener el orden y puedan portar armas.
-


----------



## yserien

Y por cierto Domtom, un guardia civil se le conoce con el nombre de "número"
Un sargento de la Guardia Civil con tres números a su mando........
Tienes razón, es todo cuestión de números.


----------



## lpfr

soy-yo said:


> No sé si se puede decir que es una término oficial o no pero entre militares el término utilizado es "binôme".



 No solamente los militares. En la educación general, los pares que forman para algunas actividades (académicas), como los trabajos prácticos, también se llaman "binômes". El término viene, como dice Yserien, del algebra. Pero está tan bien establecido, que tal vez hay binomios que no conocen su significado en matemáticas.

  Pero nunca he oído utilizar ese término refiriéndose a los policías.


----------



## Domtom

Bon, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## chics

Domtom said:


> Bien mirado, aquí también podríamos decir "un binomio de guardias"  , pues teniendo en cuenta que todo son números...


Hola Domtom (y a todos), lo que pasa es que esta palabrita se usa de manera distinta en francés que en castellano. Nosotros lo usamos diría que únicamente en matemáticas, o al menos no hablamos de binomios de personas... Sin embargo, en francés sí. No sólo los militares, en mi libro de aprender francés también hablan de _binômes_ cada vez que hay un ejercicio a hacer por parejas (grupos de dos estudiantes), por ejemplo.


----------



## Paquita

¿ Y si pasáramos de las mates a la música?

Me gustaría más "un duo" que "un binôme"... 
*1 260* entradas en google pour *"un duo de flics"* 

A este respecto, cuando mi hijo era estudiante, a veces trabajaba con "*sa *binôme" o sea la chica que le habían designado para formar un "grupo de trabajo" ("grupo" de dos...)


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Sí muchas entradas de "duo de flics" en google pero 99% para el cine o la tele. Lo siento. 

También he dicho antes que el término empleado *entre militares* es "binôme", no he hablado de un fulano corriente (se dice ? "Quidam moyen")


----------



## chics

¿Qué significa eso? ¿Que se dice en las pelis (o los militares) pero no en la calle? 
_Un fulano_... suena un poco despectivo, mejor un tipo corriente, por ejemplo.


----------



## Paquita

soy-yo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sí muchas entradas de "duo de flics" en google pero 99% para el cine o la tele. Lo siento.


 

Claro ... el objetivo es proporcionarle a nuestro amigo Domtom el abanico completo , a ser posible, de las traducciones e intepretaciones que adaptará luego a su contexto y registro.
Al parecer, falta lo más sencillo = deux agents ...

quidam moyen = citoyen lambda


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

En términos policiales y militares se usa perfectamente la palabra "binomio". 

Se trabaja en binomios, se realizan tácticas de entrada a inmuebles en binomios...

Incluso a los perros policías se les asigna el término y pueden trabajar en binomios (un perro de drogas y otro de explosivos etc.)

Si van "*dos efectivos*" de la Guardia Urbana, P.N., Guardia Civil, Militares etc. va *"un binomio".*

¿Cuál es el problema que se le puede plantear a Domtom? Pues que este uso es de "consumo interno"; es decir, a la gente de la calle no le dice nada el término aplicado en este sentido (como se ha visto en hilos precedentes). 

Para traducirlo digamos en lenguaje "periodístico" se podría decir: 

_*Dos efectivos*_ de la Guardia Urbana...
_*Una pareja de agentes*_ de la Guardia Urbana

EDIT Ahora bien ¿en francés se diría *effectifs*"?

Un saludo


----------



## soy-yo

Tienes razón Paquita, lo más sencillo :
J'ai vu deux agents.
Il y avait deux flics/deux policiers.

Nous cherchons une traduction alors que nous ne le disons pas, même dans l'expression :

_"C'est comme les c.., ils vont toujours par deux (et non par paire)"_


----------



## soy-yo

Hola tximeleta,

No , "effectif" no se puede decir. Se emplea así :

La brigade a un effectif de 15 hommes (en el sentido de "número" "cifra")

y al contrario del español (me parece) , en este sentido, se puede emplear en singular y en plural : Ils ont réduit les effectifs.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias por la aclaración Soy-yo. 

Entonces seguro que Paquita ha dado en la diana.


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> ¿ Y si pasáramos de las mates a la música?


 


Paquit& said:


> Al parecer, falta lo más sencillo = deux agents ...


 


soy-yo said:


> Tienes razón Paquita, lo más sencillo :
> J'ai vu deux agents.


 


Tximeleta123 said:


> Entonces seguro que Paquita ha dado en la diana.


 
... en la diana, proporcionado la alternativa _"j'ai vu deux agents"_. Y es que... no hay nada como la sencillez 

(Creo que es lo que pondré, pero aún me lo quiero pensar un poco, yo no soy tan sencillo...  )

¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!! 
-


----------



## Silencem

Saludos,

Para decir que un grupo debe trabajar en parejas... ¿Cómo se diría, "en Binôme"?

Gracias,

S.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, "en binôme".
  Ya ha habido otro hilo à propósito de parejas y binomios.


----------

